# CPT For Assistance with C-Section



## julieclifton2011 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here I am again the new coder, and my question is:

Is there a code or a modifer that you use to show the use of an assistant when the doctor performs a C- Section?  How do you bill for this? 

Once again, thanks so much for all of the imput


----------



## lorijmcc (Jan 21, 2011)

For the primary surgeon, you probably will use 59510 if Dr performed the antepartum care, c-section & postpartum care.

For the assistant surgeon, I use 59514 (Cesarean delivery only- no antepartum or postpartum care) and then modifier 80, 81 or 82 depending upon level of detail in the documentation and if assistant is used b/c a qualified resident is not available).


----------



## julieclifton2011 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------

